
Show HN: Promote your startup using AI - ecomburst
http://shorturl.at/bhu79
======
gerritsg
Why can't companies that claim to use AI as part of their product actually
explain how exactly they are using some kind of AI problem solving strategy?
The FAQ says nothing about how AI is used, yet AI seems to be the main thrust
of the marketing for this product.

When "Powered by AI" doesn't come with any further details, my first instinct
is suspicion. I'm sure developers and people involved in startups that might
want to use this would love to learn a little about the details behind the AI
at work here.

------
matt_the_bass
How is this different than any other url shortener?

